# Dewey Bridge



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Article from Aspen Times. Sad to see it go, it was a beauty. Sounds like cables are still in the river.

Aspen Times News for Aspen Colorado - News


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

BUMMER that was such a sweet old bridge


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

*photo*

http://www.moabtimes.com/Registered/Breaking_News_19/Dewey_Bridge_destroyed.shtml


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

So where were the parents to let a seven year old play by the river, let alone, with matches? And what are the chances he was wearing a PFD, while he was playing by the river.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

*moab times*

Sorry about that Moab Times link. I guess you have to be registered on their site to pull that up. It's quite a picture.


----------



## pickettp (Oct 5, 2005)

There are some pretty spectacular photos here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4302821

It's sad to hear it's gone.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bummer, but great pics. Anyone know if it is safe to float through?

That could make for a terrible end to one's Dolores trip.


----------

